# How much of a difference will I notice upgrading from my 2010 Tarmac Elite to...



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

...either a 2014 Tarmac SL4 Pro or Roubaix SL4 Pro Race? I've even considered the S-Works, but not sure of the value of almost doubling the cost of the bike?

Getting the new bike itch, and I have ridden roughly 6000-7500 miles per year on the bike. It has treated me well in both racing and training.

Also, between the two bikes mentioned above, how much of a discernible difference will I feel regarding compliance and handling? Love to get a slightly more "absorbing" ride while still maintaining the feel of the Tarmac.

I posted this in General and then it dawned on me I'd have a more focused, albeit smaller group here.

Thanks!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Beyond the normal advice of the Tarmac having snappier handling and the Roubaix being smoother I think you need to test ride both to see how much difference there is. The other reason (for some of us) to get the Roubaix is the endurance geometry which you don't get on the Tarmac. My 2013 Roubaix SL2 is noticeably smoother than my old (carbon fiber) Giant OCR C3. It really didn't feel "plush" until I got a comfortable saddle on it though (I found the stock Toupe really uncomfortable.) The Roubaix Expert and Pro come with the Cobble Gobbler seat post which should add another layer of smoothness but it can also be installed on a Tarmac.

I'm currently riding a loaner 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert and the handling feels the same as my SL2. I don't buy the argument that the SL4 Roubaix handles better than "lesser" Roubaix's. I think handling is largely driven by the head tube angle and chain stay length which doesn't change on the SL4.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> Beyond the normal advice of the Tarmac having snappier handling and the Roubaix being smoother I think you need to test ride both to see how much difference there is. The other reason (for some of us) to get the Roubaix is the endurance geometry which you don't get on the Tarmac. My 2013 Roubaix SL2 is noticeably smoother than my old (carbon fiber) Giant OCR C3. It really didn't feel "plush" until I got a comfortable saddle on it though (I found the stock Toupe really uncomfortable.) The Roubaix Expert and Pro come with the Cobble Gobbler seat post which should add another layer of smoothness but it can also be installed on a Tarmac.
> 
> I'm currently riding a loaner 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert and the handling feels the same as my SL2. I don't buy the argument that the SL4 Roubaix handles better than "lesser" Roubaix's. I think handling is largely driven by the head tube angle and chain stay length which doesn't change on the SL4.


Pretty remarkable you don't feel a handling difference between SL2 and SL4 Roubaix. It isn't just about angles which are identical...its about head tube stiffness...night and day between SL2 and SL4 Roubaix...latter is a complete redesign with different carbon layup and much higher modulus carbon used.

OP...if you are looking for a speed difference, you won't find one...the 2010 Tarmac is an excellent stiff race bike. The book on the SL3 Tarmac is its a touch vertically stiff. The SL4 Tarmac is a bit more compliant but even stiffer laterally.

If you want more a difference in ride, look to the Roubaix SL4. But no mistake, the Roubaix SL4 is a stiff, race ready bike...so is the SL3 Roubaix Pro I own btw....SL4 rear triangle is even stiffer than my bike. Intent was to make higher level Roubaixs closer to the performance of the Tarmac. The angles of the Roubaix however will make the steering a bit less nervous than the Tarmac which I prefer. The new Roubaix goes where you point it with no uncertainty.
So which bike then? If you like a quicker handling, more knife edge bike with more aggressive geometry, get another Tarmac. If you want a bike of almost the same stiffness but taller head tube and a bit more laid out angles with more trail and wheelbase to take the bumps a bit better and handle with less attention, the Roubaix is your pick. I prefer the Roubaix and others will prefer the Tarmac. I believe there is nothing between them in speed btw. I have no problem keeping up in hammerfest Group A rides...again, more about the rider than the bike if the bike is decent.


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

I had a Tarmac SL3 that broke. So Specialized upgraded me to an S-Works SL3. Yay! 
The S-Works frame was 1 pound lighter and was quite a bit stiffer. Especially in the fork. It has the same geometry yet is more stable holding a line. 
Not sure if the SL4 would be the same or not and I've never ridden a Roubaix. But my point is there do seem to be subtle differences. 
Will that make you faster? That's up to you.


----------

